# More Surgery



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm scheduled for more surgery this Wednesday and will be in the hospital for several days, so I'll be out of touch for awhile.

This infection flared up again so the plan is to clean the bone out again and add some external fixation since they had to take the plates and screws out in September because of the infection. I'll go back on IV antibiotics, this time a combination of drugs.

My doctor said that since it's still early on in this battle (apparently this can go on for years) the odds are still in my favor (only about 60% though) that we can get this infection cleared up and my foot healed.

Poor Lady. I am just about sick to my stomach thinking about having to board her again.

Hopefully I'll be back making bows next week! Valentines day is coming up!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Thinking and praying for you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Marj, you and Lady have been through so very much. My thoughts and prayers are with you for a speedy recovery and back home to that little angel as quickly as possible.

Lovies to Lady


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marj, you'll be in my thoughts.














You've been through so much, and you still have such a positive attitude. You're really an inspiration.


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Marj! Hopefully this time will take care of it once and for all!

You and Lady will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh Marj I'm sorry you have to go through this again. Good luck and I hope this will be the last surgery for you. I also wish I was nearby, I'd gladly take care of Lady for you.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Please get well soon Marj. Don't worry about Lady, I am sure she will be just fine.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Marj(and Lady),
I am so so sorry that this situation is happening.






















I wish I could do something to at least help you with Lady. Will it only be for 3 or so days???
Please let us know when you get home and we will be praying for you...
Don't you have any family close? (not that is is easier







)
P.S. my mom said animals don't have any concept of time (she loved them.) so maybe Lady will not be too confused?!!





























,Lisa


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Marj, my very best wishes go out to you for a successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My thoughts & prayers will be with you, Marj. I pray everything goes well.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh Marj, I'm so sorry you are going through this







. Lady will be fine, now she knows that you'll be back soon. they are so smart ! 

I wish you a faster recovery


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck! I hope that they are able to get all the infection this time.

I am sure Lady will do fine, it sounds like she gets properly spoiled at the vet's boarding.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Marj, you are such a dear lady and have been thru so much since this accident. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Marj, I'm so sorry I'm not near you and can't help with Lady. You know I would in a heartbeat.

Will be thinking of you and Lady and believing that you both will be just fine and reunited quickly and happily.

Can someone be in touch with you by phone and update us all?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Marj I am so sorry you have to go through this, my thoughts and prayers are out there for both you and Lady







I wish you well for your surgery and pray for a full and quick recovery


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh Marj I am SO sorry to hear this! I had no idea it was such an ongoing battle! You will be in my thoughts and prayers and I will miss you termendously when you're gone. 

I'd take Lady for you in a heartbeat. I'm sure ANY of us would. She will be fine.

Best of luck with everything and praying for a speedy recovery and that no more infections will arise in your future!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, sh$t! What a revolting development!







Seems like you ought to get a break pretty soon! I'm so sorry. God bless you and Lady.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

our prayers to both you and lady


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You will be in my thoughts Marj.. Good Luck..
I will be Thinking of Lady also

ANDREA~







[attachment=18050:attachment]


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

we are sending you and Lady happy thoughts for speedy recovery









we will be here waiting for more amazing bows though, so please heal fast!!!









how did it all start? (sorry, i am not very updated about your situation)


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery this time, Marj. You and Lady really are troupers and I hope that soon you will get a break from this battle! I think your positive outlook is strong medicine.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I will keep you in my prayers. Please keep us updated, and I'll place an order when you've recovered.


Joy


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers and wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

.Sarah


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Marj, I am so sorry to hear about this setback. I was wondering the other day how you were coming along. Hopefully, this will enable you to heal quicker. Please know that you and Lady will be in my thoughts and prayers. I wish I lived closer so I could help with Lady, but she will be in the best possible care (outside of your care, that is) at her vet's office. Please have your daughter update us as soon as your surgery is over.

For those who don't know about Marj's accident, here is the original topic:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=10635&hl=


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Marj, hopefully the few days Lady will be boarded will not be so bad for her. Remember this time is just for "days"... not "months" like before. 

I hope and pray that the surgery goes well and you'll soon be home and pain free.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Marj, I'm so sorry that you are going through yet another surgery. Sending positive energy your way for fast and total healing.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'll be thinking about you Marj


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sure the doctor will get things under control this time. Try not to worry and we will all live without bows until you are up to it - so not to hurry. We'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Marj, I'm so sorry you have to endure yet aother surgery. Prayerfully this will be the one that sends you onto a speedy infection free recovery and quick healing too. Will keep you and Lady in our prayers.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Take care Marj. We will miss you and will be praying for you.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You guys are the best! For those of you who are new, these wonderful people here bombarded me with cards, letters, gifts, and copies of SM threads the entire three months I was in the nursing home after my accident.

I know those of you who said they wish they could take Lady for me really and truly mean it. Of course, I wouldn't trust any of you to give me my sweetie back again!









Hopefully it will just be for a few days. The surgery is scheduled for Wednesday morning, but I won't have my friend take her until late that afternoon, just in time for her dinner and insulin shot. Then I can hopefully get her back Saturday morning.

They take really good care of her and she's safest there with all her health issues, and they keep her separate in the treatment room, but I hate the thought of her in a cage. This is how my little girl should be, all snuggled in her bed at home. Can you see her shirt says "Mommy's Baby"? And her little bow has hugs and kisses on it? I love my little girl!









[attachment=18059:attachment]

I will have Kate (my daughter) update everyone.

This is the crazy hardware they are going to put on my foot! Can you imagine what a pain that will be? 

[attachment=18060:attachment]


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

That picture of Lady is great! She looks so comfortable. Now for the foot device...well, it doesn't look like much fun but if it will do the trick, then so be it. Good luck! We will all be thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj, best wishes for a speedy recovery from this surgery. Since that contraption is external, will you be able to walk on that foot? Or are you still wheelchair bound? How long will you have to wear this device? I am sure your Lady will be in very capable and loving hands while you are in the hospital. Please keep us updated on how things go....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No, I won't be able to walk on it until it heals and the infection is gone. My tibia is still broken and all the cartilage in my ankle was destroyed by the infection so it would be too painful to put weight on it even if I was allowed.

I'll wear this contraption for three months.









Who knows how long I will be in a wheechair???? Apparently people battle these infections for years.....and don't necessarily win! Usually mulitple surgeries like this are involved. Sigh.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Good luck with your surgery and wishing you a speedy recovery Marj.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah, Marj. I'm so sorry to hear you have not healed completely. I will include you in my prayers for a good outcome on this latest surgery. As for Lady, they say dogs live "in the moment" so once she is back home again, all will be forgotten. At the very least you can rest assured that she is getting good medical care for her diabetes AND the vet will give her back to you when you ask, where your SM "friends" probably would not!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh Marj, I'm sorry to hear that you have to go through more surgery. I do hope you get some better luck with this thing... Get well soon!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm sorry you have to have more surgery. That's not a fun way to start off a new year. I'll be praying for an easy operation and a speedy recovery.

I love the picture of Lady. She just looks so sweet laying there in all her pink.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Marj, I hope you get the best medical care possible for this problem. I am sorry you are suffering and sorry you will be without Lady and she will be without you...Hope the surgical outcome is a good one, and you heal swiftly and thouroughly. Nanci and Puttie


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Marg,

Good luck with your surgery







Lady looks so sweet in her pink Shirt.

Cathy


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Marj, I'm so sorry that you have to go through another surgery. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. We will all be thinking of you. That picture of Lady is just precious. What a little sweetheart she is.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Marj, my best wishes, good thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> Can you see her shirt says "Mommy's Baby"? And her little bow has hugs and kisses on it? I love my little girl![/B]


I can see, and, she's just looking so sweet and adorable.

That foot contraption, not so adorable. It needs bows!

I'm sure Lady's going to be just fine while you're incapacitated and you'll be together again pretty quickly (well, at least it won't be three months anyway).


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear you are in for more surgery. My thoughts and prayers are sending your way. I pray you are home soon with your Lady.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry you need more sugery. Get well soon. I'm trying to grow Bogie's hair just so I can order some of your beautiful bows.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

will be thinking of u..hope u dont hurt too much and heal fast!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Marj, I love that picture of Lady! She looks like a little princess!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I hope your surgery goes well....I'm sure you will be back to making your beautiful bows in no time


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I wish you all the best


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Hope you get better quick Marj








Sorry that you have to go through this, good luck to you


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Good luck and get well soon


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Marj I am sorry to hear the news. I really hope once you get your operation, things will be fixed and cleared once and for all. I will be thinking about you, and about Lady. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Marj -- you never, ever complain and have such a great attitude that I know this serves you very well. YOU keep up the good fight and we'll all keep you in our thoughts while you're away. I think that Lady understands -- I honestly do. She's your girl so that means she's a tough cookie too.

Blessings.
[attachment=18076:attachment]


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Sending thought of a speedy recovery this time and our thoughts and prayers are with you always. You are a strong lady, Marj, and we are rooting for you.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marj.. I knew there were possible surgeries down the road..but I sure wish this wasn't needed!! I am wondering that now lady might be a bit better "adapted" to the routine and will "get-it" that this is only tempory. Yes the first time was long and poor little girl got stressed... and I knowshe had a problem in another "visit"...but just maybe she'll 'realize" that this is just for a bit and then back home to Mom . Maybe she knows the drill now and won't get so stressed.
Everytime I think of your situation and your concern with Lady I so wish I lived near you!! You know I'd take Lady and do the best I could possibly do for her and for you!
I pray all goes as planned and you get back home by the week-end! 
That photo of Lady is so precious!! I could just reach into the screen and hug her!
Take care Marj.. and know loads of prayers are going out for you and for "our" Lady.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Marj, I'll be praying for you as you go in for surgery. I'm sure that everything will be fine and that you and Lady will come through with flying colors!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww sorry Marj! I hope everything goes ok and your are not away for to long.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope this surgery turns out really well for you & you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Marj,Im so sorry that you are still going through this.Sending prayers for you. I know its so hard for you to have Lady not at home


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry for all the pain you and Lady are/will be enduring







Lots of prayers for speedy recovery.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I'm scheduled for more surgery this Wednesday and will be in the hospital for several days, so I'll be out of touch for awhile.
> 
> This infection flared up again so the plan is to clean the bone out again and add some external fixation since they had to take the plates and screws out in September because of the infection. I'll go back on IV antibiotics, this time a combination of drugs.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear that you are having to go through more surgery. I think you are more worried about Lady than you are yourself. I will be praying that you both make it through this setback.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Marj, I;m so sorry you have to go through more of this. I hope you'll only have to be away from home for a couple days. You have been through so much. Little Lady will be ok. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Who s going to asnwer everyone questions while your gone ?


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Marj, are you still here? Just wanted to say so long for a couple of days and we'll be thinking of you and Lady. Give Lady my phone number and tell her to call me if she's not treated like royalty!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so sad to see this







hugs for you and Lady


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry you have to have the surgery Marj. The brace looks like a medieval torture device but worth it if it does the job. I hope the surgery and your recovery goes well.
[attachment=18112:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am so sorry you are going this, I will pray for a speedy recovery and that you are back with Lady in no time.

It is ashame no one lives with in an hour or two from you that couldn't take lady for those few days.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Marj, are you still here? Just wanted to say so long for a couple of days and we'll be thinking of you and Lady. Give Lady my phone number and tell her to call me if she's not treated like royalty![/B]


Yes, I'm still here ...barely. My fever shot way up again and between the chills and body ache on top of the excruciating pain, I've spent most of the day in bed zonked out on Percoset!

I'm ready to get on with this!

I leave here at 6:00 am, but my friend won't take Lady to the vet's until about 4:30 or 5, just in time for her dinner and shot. Then I am hoping to be able to come home on Saturday and will have her pick Lady up as early as she can get there. It really will be only Thursday and Friday that she will be there all day.

And my friend and I agreed that I will immediately begin training her how to do Lady's shots so she won't have to go through this again!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#6633ff">Marj. We are praying for a speedy recovery Hugs to both you and Lady














</span>


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Marj... if your friend could learn the shots.. that would be FANTABULOUS!!!!... and we know that they aren't that bad once you get over the "queeziness"! Wondering... could this gal take Lady at nighttime... and just lady at the vets during the day?... or I guess there is a reason... 
Will be praying the surgery goes smooth as silk that you and Lady will be back as a team as you should be on Sat. 
Best wishes, my friend!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> And my friend and I agreed that I will immediately begin training her how to do Lady's shots so she won't have to go through this again![/B]


What a friend! What a great friend!









We'll be looking to hear from you as soon as you're up to it.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=316676
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Marj, just wanted you to know that you'll be in my thoughts tomorrow. We are all hoping that the surgery goes smoothly andthat you have a quick recovery. Marj, with your fever, can they still operate tomorrow?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=316676
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj, I'm so sorry to hear about the fever and chills and pain! Oh gosh!!









You sound like me with figuring out the days you'll be without Lady. I have a business trip soon and I've been saying.. "OK I'll see them Sunday morning... then just Monday and Tuesday without them and then I'll see them Wednesday night, so it's just two days when I won't see them at all."


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Marj, you are in our thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself and we'll see you very soon!
Heidi


----------

